# Andrea Lüdke - Wie die Alten sungen



## kalle04 (30 Juli 2012)

*Andrea Lüdke - Wie die Alten sungen*



 

 




 

 





 

17,5 MB - avi - 720 x 576 - 00:51 min

DepositFiles​


----------



## Padderson (30 Juli 2012)

sehr netter Oldie:thx:


----------



## tommysg (30 Juli 2012)

sehr nett


----------



## TobiasB (30 Juli 2012)

ja in der DDR war halt nur das fernsehen schlecht


----------



## coku2803 (30 Juli 2012)

Wer würde da nicht gerne mitsingen????????:thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (31 Juli 2012)

Andrea hat sehr schöne Brustwarzen.


----------



## argus (19 Mai 2013)

:thx: super figur:thumbup:


----------

